# tub sizes for ball pythons



## lyndsayscott (Oct 12, 2013)

What size of tubs are best for adult ballbpythons


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

lyndsayscott said:


> What size of tubs are best for adult ballbpythons


depends... male or female?


----------



## lyndsayscott (Oct 12, 2013)

Both. Im going to build racks instead of having loads of vivs everywhere. I have a adult female normal a 5 month old female mojave and got a male enchi yesterday and getting a male pastel in two weeks. Its just to get the sizes right for building my rack. Thanks


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

lyndsayscott said:


> Both. Im going to build racks instead of having loads of vivs everywhere. I have a adult female normal a 5 month old female mojave and got a male enchi yesterday and getting a male pastel in two weeks. Its just to get the sizes right for building my rack. Thanks


i know most use 33l RUBS which IMO would be too small for a female. a male should be fine in one though. 3x2 for a female as a minimum i would say


----------



## lyndsayscott (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Well appreciated


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

I personally use 33L rubs for my adult males, and 50L rubs for my females - and 9L's for my hatchlings... :whistling2:


----------



## lyndsayscott (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks alex. I use 9l rubs for the hatchlings and move them into an 18l after a few months. I just dont want big vivs all over the house. Thanks for the advice


----------



## mw73 (Apr 7, 2013)

Alex Boswell said:


> I personally use 33L rubs for my adult males, and 50L rubs for my females - and 9L's for my hatchlings... :whistling2:


Hi.

Just checked the rub website and the 50l rubs have exactly the same floor space as the 33l rubs, only difference is the 50l are higher.

Only checked because i'm picking a female up next week :2thumb:


----------



## PythonManDan (Aug 5, 2013)

Alex Boswell said:


> I personally use 33L rubs for my adult males, and 50L rubs for my females - and 9L's for my hatchlings... :whistling2:


What he said. Could always use 12L RUBs aswel.


----------



## webzdebs (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree 33ltr for males and 50ltr for females


----------



## lyndsayscott (Oct 12, 2013)

I got 33l tubs for my male enchi am picking up next sat. Maybe get a pastel when am ther lol


----------

